# What is the most overrated and over-praised food?



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2018)

*Smoothies* - Do you want a milkshake? Then get one. Did you want a Slurpee? Then get that. Did you want fruit? Then eat a piece. Don?t throw it all in a blender and make a slimy drink out of it. And no, most smoothies aren?t ?healthy.?


*Salads without meat**,eggs** or cheese in them* - It?s leaves. You are eating leaves. Perhaps it is flavored by the dressing; but it?s still leaves.


*Chipotle*?anything - Started off ok and has proceeded to grow worse over time. Waiting in line for 10-20 minutes for a burrito of inconsistent quality made by someone who you have repeat your order to at least twice is definitely not impressive. And the final product is rarely worth that wait.


*Tilapia* - The only reason that anyone is eating this is because commercial fisheries have overfished the oceans, Probably the least pleasant tasting of fish (see below) and certainly not worth the money that you have to pay to get it.

*Light beer* - Less filling, tastes..like water. Seriously, if you are concerned with calories , why are you drinking anyway? Or better, why aren?t you drinking shots? If you want beer, drink BEER. Thanks!


----------

